# Where to get trap ID tags?



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

I am going to buy my traps next week, and I was wondering where are some good places to buy ID tags that are reasonably priced?
Thanks, 
HunterTanner


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

www.gourleytraptags.com

The same thing at [email protected] and theirs has free shipping

And www.funketraptags.com

All three are copper tags at $13.00 p/50, $18.00 p/100


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks BearsButt!


----------

